# swarm



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Do a search for "Cleo Hogan trap". You might even send him a pm or email, as he's very helpful with this.

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

It helps to add a frame of brood with eggs, because most of the time you won't get the queen.


----------

